# Why such a lack of diet drinks in our pubs?



## Smeeplayz (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi to you all. I'm a newbie but T2 for last two years. More or less in control with the help of 1g of Metformin a day. What I've noticed since needing to watch my carbs is the lack of choice of diet/sugar free drinks in pubs. You get diet coke, or diet tonic in those absurdly highly priced little bottles. Don't they realise that they are ignoring a vast market of people who don't like cola or need a mixer like diet lemonade to have a lager shandy or similar (lower calories and low carb)? Does anyone else agree or do you suffer in silence? I always comment but yet to see any positive results. Do you think taking in own bottle of diet lemonade to mix would make the point?


----------



## Jessica Brown (Jun 7, 2018)

I totally agree! I've only recently had my T1 diagnosis and going to the pub if I'm not on the booze is pretty difficult (even harder with carb-loaded classic pub food)! I try to avoid caffeine in the afternoon anyway, so that pretty much rules out every soft drink... I tend to order soda water with a slice of lime which is usually free if it's on tap, but it is rather boring.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jun 7, 2018)

I also agree - which is why I usually end up having a glass of red wine. Sometimes though it would be really nice to have a G&T (quite often I find they don't have any slimline tonic at all) or whatever else takes your fancy.

At home we usually buy Schweppes slimline tonic, and also ginger ale (for brandy ), and the big bottles of sugarfree lemonade from the supermarket. None of these have any effect, so it's a shame about pubs.


----------



## Amigo (Jun 7, 2018)

Smeeplayz said:


> Hi to you all. I'm a newbie but T2 for last two years. More or less in control with the help of 1g of Metformin a day. What I've noticed since needing to watch my carbs is the lack of choice of diet/sugar free drinks in pubs. You get diet coke, or diet tonic in those absurdly highly priced little bottles. Don't they realise that they are ignoring a vast market of people who don't like cola or need a mixer like diet lemonade to have a lager shandy or similar (lower calories and low carb)? Does anyone else agree or do you suffer in silence? I always comment but yet to see any positive results. Do you think taking in own bottle of diet lemonade to mix would make the point?



I did take my own diet lemonade into our local Smeeplayz because I was pig sick of Diet Coke. Funnily enough, they got diet lemonade in after that and despite the sugar tax debacle, it is paying dividends in many places.


----------



## Smeeplayz (Jun 7, 2018)

Pine Marten said:


> I also agree - which is why I usually end up having a glass of red wine. Sometimes though it would be really nice to have a G&T (quite often I find they don't have any slimline tonic at all) or whatever else takes your fancy.
> 
> At home we usually buy Schweppes slimline tonic, and also ginger ale (for brandy ), and the big bottles of sugarfree lemonade from the supermarket. None of these have any effect, so it's a shame about pubs.


Nice numbers. I'm only 6.5 but apparently not low enough hence drugs now.


----------



## Smeeplayz (Jun 7, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I did take my own diet lemonade into our local Smeeplayz because I was pig sick of Diet Coke. Funnily enough, they got diet lemonade in after that and despite the sugar tax debacle, it is paying dividends in many places.


Good for you Amigo, I tend to vary pubs but taking my own may just work?


----------



## Smeeplayz (Jun 7, 2018)

Jessica Brown said:


> I totally agree! I've only recently had my T1 diagnosis and going to the pub if I'm not on the booze is pretty difficult (even harder with carb-loaded classic pub food)! I try to avoid caffeine in the afternoon anyway, so that pretty much rules out every soft drink... I tend to order soda water with a slice of lime which is usually free if it's on tap, but it is rather boring.


Jessica, hopefully things will start to change, especially if enough of us complain about lack of choice.


----------



## Amigo (Jun 7, 2018)

Smeeplayz said:


> Good for you Amigo, I tend to vary pubs but taking my own may just work?



Best to tell them you’re doing it and why however or they may throw you out!


----------



## Smeeplayz (Jun 7, 2018)

Be the first time I've been thrown out of a pub for drinking a soft drink. It's not on my bucket list .


----------



## Carolg (Jun 7, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Best to tell them you’re doing it and why however or they may throw you out!


My sister was dieting and asked about diet drinks in a local eatin place. None so she asked if she could drink her own ...no, but they kept an eye on her all evening


----------



## FM001 (Jun 8, 2018)

Smeeplayz said:


> What I've noticed since needing to watch my carbs is the lack of choice of diet/sugar free drinks in pubs. You get diet coke, or diet tonic in those absurdly highly priced little bottles.



What drink isn't overpriced in a pub, even a cup of coffee with your meal can cost £2.50 or more.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 8, 2018)

toby said:


> What drink isn't overpriced in a pub, even a cup of coffee with your meal can cost £2.50 or more.


That's why I rarely go to pubs anymore.


----------



## Smeeplayz (Jun 8, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> That's why I rarely go to pubs anymore.


Well done Mark.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jun 8, 2018)

Totally agree about lack of diet drinks in most places actually not just pubs.  I usually just end up with water now.


----------



## Emma Lowery (Jun 8, 2018)

Definitely agree with this, I have also in the past taken diet lemonade with me to my local pub to drink as the options are very limited


----------



## FM001 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> That's why I rarely go to pubs anymore.



Same here, only for a bar meal nowadays.

A shame that many pubs are closing down but the cost of a pint is ridiculous, people just can't afford to go out anymore. First pint bought was 35p.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 9, 2018)

Sugar in everything these days  ?


----------



## KARNAK (Jun 9, 2018)

Smeeplayz said:


> Hi to you all. I'm a newbie but T2 for last two years. More or less in control with the help of 1g of Metformin a day. What I've noticed since needing to watch my carbs is the lack of choice of diet/sugar free drinks in pubs. You get diet coke, or diet tonic in those absurdly highly priced little bottles. Don't they realise that they are ignoring a vast market of people who don't like cola or need a mixer like diet lemonade to have a lager shandy or similar (lower calories and low carb)? Does anyone else agree or do you suffer in silence? I always comment but yet to see any positive results. Do you think taking in own bottle of diet lemonade to mix would make the point?


Hi @Smeeplayz I read your thread yesterday and decided to tackle my local watering hole about your remarks.
It`s a private members club and caters for both drinks and food. It seems the owner/landlord is up to date with the
requests of his cliental, most soft drinks are diet or slimline, sugar loaded options also available. Also available is
alcohol free bottles of lager. The food menu is as you would expect . I spoke with the landlady/cook who said she
is quite prepared to alter food to meet individual requirements and willing to cater for people with special needs.
May I point out a large cup of coffee latte etc. is only £1:10p. I know this is specific to a local club but it just 
shows A: what can be done to look after patrons and B: it produces loyalty in customers.
I`m off to Wetherspoons to see who I can upset.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 9, 2018)

KARNAK said:


> Hi @Smeeplayz I read your thread yesterday and decided to tackle my local watering hole about your remarks.
> It`s a private members club and caters for both drinks and food. It seems the owner/landlord is up to date with the
> requests of his cliental, most soft drinks are diet or slimline, sugar loaded options also available. Also available is
> alcohol free bottles of lager. The food menu is as you would expect . I spoke with the landlady/cook who said she
> ...


Please tell the Manageress of your Club "well done" !


----------

